
Groundbreaking Study Shows Shielding EMF Improves Autoimmune Disease in 90% - mhkool
https://www.greenmedinfo.health/blog/groundbreaking-study-shows-shielding-emf-improves-autoimmune-disease
======
felixyz
Very mixed bag of the sources, several that look less than scientifically
viable at a first glance (not judging whether they may have value along other
dimensions). Others look more thorough/mainstream, like the very first one
[0]. It would be interesting if someone who knows something about the field
could evaluate how much this is worth paying attention to.

[0]
[https://mpkb.org/home/publications/heil_immunologic_2016](https://mpkb.org/home/publications/heil_immunologic_2016)

EDIT: Wait, is this a trolling/hoax paper? 'A case series of 64 patient-
reported outcomes subsequent to use of a silver-threaded cap designed to
protect the brain and brain stem from microwave Electrosmog resulted in 90 %
reporting "definite" or "strong" changes in their disease symptoms.'

I should have checked first, this is posted on the author's own page. Here's
someone assessing his ideas:

[https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/the-marshal-
protocol/](https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/the-marshal-protocol/)

------
karlh
This article looks like nonsense. The idea that the silver-threaded garments
seemed so credible that use of a control group was deemed unethical, for
example, is silly. This appears to be pseudoscientific blather.

